# Camping In Snow



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Well,

We went camping this weekend with forecasted snow and wind chills in the teens. It snowed about 1" Friday night and got into the 20's. Saturday night it was in the low 20's with a big wind chill.

It was our son's first "real" snow and he loved it. I got the best of him with the snowballs, however









The camper did great. No freezing problems and it kept us snug and warm. I do think the vent pillows I just got really helped keep the heat in....

Later,
Wic


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

wicandthing

Really sounds like fun. I'm glad it worked out for you.

We'll have to try it sometime.

Were did you get vent pillows? Haven't heard of them.

Brian


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

See, now - here's the BIG difference between Southerners and Northerners. It's March and _YOU'RE_ thinking that snow is fun!

Yeah - riiiiiiiiiggggghhhhhhhtttttttt









Glad you had a good time! No - REALLY!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> See, now - here's the BIG difference between Southerners and Northerners. It's March and _YOU'RE_ thinking that snow is fun!
> 
> Yeah - riiiiiiiiiggggghhhhhhhtttttttt
> 
> ...


And so what happens when the temps in the teen's, and the wind chill is -20??

Just asking! BRRRRRRR.

Bob


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> See, now - here's the BIG difference between Southerners and Northerners. It's March and _YOU'RE_ thinking that snow is fun!
> 
> Yeah - riiiiiiiiiggggghhhhhhhtttttttt


ROFL. One of my college roommates was from Florida. We woke me up one morning at 5:30 getting dressed and yelling "it's snowing it's snowing". My response was a "you've got to be kidding me."


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well we just returned from a weekend of camping in the snow...well actually hotelling it









Managed to snowboard, tube, skate and tried dog sledding for the 1st time. - What a blast.

Thor


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Piecemakers said:


> wicandthing
> 
> Really sounds like fun. I'm glad it worked out for you.
> 
> ...


I got my vent pillows/cushions from Camping World - http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...52&src=SRQB


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

We typically try to make it out for at least one snow camping weekend a season. It's a lot of fun... the kids love it!

My question is how do you control all of the condensation inside the TT?
I want to keep it warm inside, but that just seems to add to the moisture problem.

What solutions has everyone come up with for this?

--Greg


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

folsom_five said:


> I want to keep it warm inside, but that just seems to add to the moisture problem. What solutions has everyone come up with for this?


If we have a build-up of moisture we turn on the furnace and run the bathroom fan on exhaust. That way the warm air picks up the moisture and it is exhausted from the trailer. We don't run this way all the time, but when we get excessive build-up. During a normal cold-wed-weather trip we will use a small ceremic heater; again we keep at least one roof vent open to allow the warm moist air to leave.

When we are away from the trailer we usually crank up the furnace and use the exhaust fan. By the time we come back much of the moisture is gone.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip. Looking forward to Spring getting here and LONG 3 days weekends.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You actually don't need to buy "vent pillows". The pillows that came with our 28FRLS are the perfect size to work as vent pillows. If you didn't get pillows with your rig, then you could just go to the dollar store or maybe wal-mart and buy regular throw pillows that are a tad larger than the vent itself. Shove them in and they work great.

For the shower skylight, I cut two pieces of cardboard of the same size, but with the grain running opposite each other. I then glued them togeather and put a couple pieces of velcro in the corners, so I could cover up the skylight and save heat.

We have been on the road for about 2 years total with our rig and we hardly ever use the gas furnace. Normally, we use just one 12 amp ceramic heater. The one heater will keep the inside trailer temp about 25-30 degrees warmer than the outside (depending on wind). If the overnight temp is going to be higher than 38 degrees, then we are good to go.

However, if the outside temp is lower than 38, I have to plug in a second heater, but the 30 amp Outback circuitry won't handle two. I solved that problem by putting in a "pass-thru outlet" so I can hook directly into a normal 20 amp connection with an extention cord. Most rv parks are wired for 50 amps, so they will have a single 50 amp plug, a 30 amp plug, and a 20 amp plug. Having the pass-thru outlet plugged into the 20 amp plug essentially turns my rig into having 50 amps available. The second heater has kept us nice and warm at temps as low as 23. I must be getting a lot of ambient heat loss thru the belly as I have never had a problem with the tanks or any of the supply lines freezing. (Not so with the outside line, tho -- I always unhook it for the night)


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW Vdub again a ton of useful info!! Thanks!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I solved that problem by putting in a "pass-thru outlet"


Example? Picture?









Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wicandthing said:


> I got my vent pillows/cushions from Camping World - http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...52&src=SRQB


Those are the same ones we use. Work Great !!


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

vdub said:


> You actually don't need to buy "vent pillows". The pillows that came with our 28FRLS are the perfect size to work as vent pillows. If you didn't get pillows with your rig, then you could just go to the dollar store or maybe wal-mart and buy regular throw pillows that are a tad larger than the vent itself. Shove them in and they work great.


I found that when Camping World has the vent cushions on sale, they are as cheap or cheaper than standard throw pillows. We tried the throw pillow route for a while, but they tend to fall out over time and I ended up having to bungee them in place. That just ended up warping the vent housing flange, etc.....

I use a ceramic heater for general heating. I do, however, put the furnace on its lowest setting during the night just to keep some radiant heat in the underbelly. Plus, I don't like leaving a plug-in type heater running while I sleep.

As far as condensation, just crack a vent and it will pretty much regulate itself.


----------

